# Ping steig beim spielen plötlich stark an !



## Fl3r (11. September 2011)

*Ping steig beim spielen plötlich stark an !*

Hallo liebe Forum Mitglieder.

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Internet: V-DSL 16000 Telekom W-lan.

Ich spiele sehr viel im Internet mit kumpels, aber bei jedem Spiel steigt mein Ping so hoch das das spielen unmöglich ist.
Ich bin auch schon sehr sauer darüber früher ging alles perfekt kein hoher ping lief alles flüssig aber jetzt nicht mehr ich bitte euch um hilfe. 
Wenn ihr mehr Infos braucht einfach schreiben.

MFG Fl3r


----------



## Combi (11. September 2011)

*AW: Ping steig beim spielen plötlich stark an !*

haste upnp an?also im adminmenue des routers das häckchen gesetzt?
haste die ports freigegeben?!
haste die firewall richtig eingestellt?
auf dem pc...
haste da alles richtig eingestellt,was das game blocken könnte?!


----------



## Fl3r (11. September 2011)

*AW: Ping steig beim spielen plötlich stark an !*

Ist alles richtig im router. Ich hab meine firewall aus und wie kann ich sie den richtig einstellen ??


----------

